# Straps That'Ll Fit A Cwc?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently joined the CWC G10 club, and unlike any of my other watches, it's got fixed springbars, so I'm new new territory RE what straps i can use... :dontgetit: It's on a nato, which i dont mind, but i prefer leather / more traditional 2 part straps - wanted to know what straps will fit onto watches with fixed springbars.

Cheers B)


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

If you click up on the RLT sales site up the top of the page Roy has quite a few different offerings. He sells leather NATO's, Zulu's and normal NATO's. I think TImeFactors sell leather aviator straps that fit on to fixed bars also.

In my humble opinion you can't beat a NATO for this style of watch though


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Liked the look of these on Roy's site, but out of stock sadly...










Might tempt myself with a help for heros nato, something a bit different!


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sure that Roy sells leather straps in the sales site that clip over solid bars. I've got some of these and they're great! When you fancy a change, just clip them off and fit a different strap..............Give it a try.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you could try one of roy's fliegers, you unscrew the screw, pop the tail through the bar and then re screw the screw.










might be a bit thick though, Roy used to sell a thinner strap for fixed bars that had a thin metal tab that you secured it with but I can't see them on his site now


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The fliegers certainly look like an option - thanks PG :thumbsup: I'll have a google - Roy doesn't seem to be answering his emails... :lookaround:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

sparrow said:


> Might tempt myself with a help for heros nato, something a bit different!


Been looking at this one for a bit, thinking 'summat not quite right here ....'

The watch is on the wrong part of the strap, isn't it? ie..not attached to the keeper?

Anyhoo - attempting to keep OT - I think a G10 would need a 19mm open ended strap?

A google search for those words should bring you a few options. Happy hunting !

And of course, we will require pics when you find what you're looking for.

good luck,

Nick


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The G10 was originally designed to be fitted with an 18mm grey NATO if it was an Army issued ( W10 ) or a brown if it was RAF issued ( 6BB ), but as times have changed you can get away with wearing it on either a 19 or 20mm NATO strap.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

louiswu said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > Might tempt myself with a help for heros nato, something a bit different!
> ...


:lol: you're right, the metal ring should be below the bottom lugs - must've been for a quick photo. Keeping it on the 18mm Black Nato, mainly after looking at fliegers and scaring myself with some of the prices (except with RLT's awesome savings :notworthy: )


----------

